# Partitionner DD Externe (MBR) : NTFS + HFS+



## Galdon (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un disque dur externe de 500Go qui ne contient pour le moment qu'*une seule partition* en NTFS qui occupe tout le disque (environ 470Go).

La table des partitions est de type MBR (Master Boot Record).

Je vais réduire la taille de la partition NTFS à *350Go* avec Partition Magic, ce qui va me créer de l'espace vide.

Ensuite, je souhaite créer sur cet espace vide, depuis l'utilitaire de disque, une partition *HFS+* pour faire des backups des données de mon MacBook.


Est-ce que c'est possible ?
Je me demande si le MBR ne va pas poser problème....

Si je change de MBR vers GPT (Guid), je serais obligé de vider tout le disque -_-'.
Est-ce qu'un disque externe en GPT fonctionne sous windows XP/Seven ?

Merci


----------



## gillyns (21 Avril 2010)

il faudra de toute façon effacer toutes les données donc fait une sauvegarde !!!
J'ai fait la même chose entièrement avec l'utilitaire de disque : j'ai installé Paragon NTFS et dans l'utilitaire de disque j'ai un nouveau choix : NTFS !!! Là j'ai fait simplement 2 partions (1 HFS+ et l'autre NTFS)
En plus Paragon NTFS permet l'écriture sur NTFS depuis Mac OS X (même depuis le finder) et il marche parfaitement.


----------



## Galdon (21 Avril 2010)

Ah bon, je serai obligé de tout effacer ?

Je pensais que l'utilitaire de disque permettait de créer une partition HFS+ sur l'espace vide.

J'ai testé Paragon et aussi MacDrive (son équivalent pour Windows). Paragon a bien marché chez moi.

Mais j'ai un ami qui a eu des problèmes avec Paragon (fichiers corrompus sur le disque NTFS...), et il travaille dans un magasin Apple (APR), donc ça m'a un peu refroidis.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Avril 2010)

Non, tu t'y prends dans le bon ordre :
- Réduction de la partition Windows depuis Windows avec un utilitaire qui a fait ses preuves avec du NTFS -> Espace vide
- Nouvelle partition depuis le Mac en HFS+ (normal, c'est son truc, là).

Le mieux est toujours de faire le boulot avec le système concerné et tu as la bonne stratégie.


Normalement non le MBR ne devrait pas poser de problèmes (c'est même le format recommandé pour Time Machine par exemple).

J'utilise MacDrive pour Windows mais très peu (et j'ai le truc de Parangon, mais après ce que tu dis je me tâte pour l'utiliser).

D'une façon générale je préfère utiliser du HFS+ avec mon Mac et je ne transfère que rarement depuis Windows ... je fais toujours attention en manipulant un disque Mac depuis Windows (j'ai déjà eu un crash parce que j'avais fait la connerie de laisser tourner un scan antivirus en même temps que je branchais un disque Mac). En gros faut pas trop jouer avec ça et le faire en limitant les tâches en parallèle pour ne pas faire buguer le machin pendant qu'il transfère...


----------



## Galdon (21 Avril 2010)

Bon, je viens de réduire la taille de ma partition NTFS avec la *Gestion des disques** de Windows 7, elle fait maintenant 410 Go, et il y a 55 Go de vide.

_*Finalement j'ai pas utilisé Partition Magic, il affiche une erreur 4444, apparement c'est parce que c'est une partition NTFS Vista, et Partition Magic n'est plus à jour._


Ensuite je branche le disque dur à mon Mac et je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque, et là c'est le drame, il voit bien la partition NTFS et l'espace vide, mais je peux rien faire, tout est grisé :


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Avril 2010)

Il n'y a rien sur ta 2ème partition ?
et si tu fais effacer ?


----------



## Galdon (21 Avril 2010)

Non il n'y a rien sur la 2éme.

D'ailleurs il n'y a même pas de deuxième partition, l'espace vide c'est pas vraiment une partition, c'est rien, le désert.

Si j'efface tout ça devrait marcher, mais je vais perdre toutes les données.


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Avril 2010)

si il n'y a rien sur la seconde partition tu sélectionnes actuel et u va à une partition
ça va éliminer la seconde (qui ne possède rien) et ensuite tu la recrée


----------



## Galdon (21 Avril 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> si il n'y a rien sur la seconde partition tu sélectionnes actuel et u va à une partition
> ça va éliminer la seconde (qui ne possède rien) et ensuite tu la recrée



J'ai pas trop compris 

Mais c'est pas grave, parce qu'entre temps j'ai trouvé la solution 

J'ai rebranché le HDD sur Windows 7, et j'ai créé une partition FAT sur tout l'espace vide.

Ensuite je l'ai rebranché sur le Mac, là j'ai sélectionné la partition FAT (disk1s2), onglet Effacer.

J'ai sélectionné Mac OS étendu, et j'ai cliqué sur effacer (avant je pouvais pas le faire, quand y'avais pas de partition FAT).


C'est cool, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Avril 2010)

Génial


----------



## Woulouf (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

en fait, je dois faire aujourd'hui la même manipulation.

Pour répondre à Gardon (21/04/2010 18h10), en fait sous windows tu as bien réduit l'espace comme il fallait et tu as donc obtenu un espace (55 go) non alloué.

Mais tu n'avais pas terminé la procédure. Il fallait ensuite créer la partition toujours avec l'utilitaire windows et choisir dans les options "ne pas formater" puisque le formatage HFS+ sera fait sur le mac.

Bonne journée.


----------

